# POC Tournaments in JUNE???



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Any tournaments in POC in June??


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

About three a weekend.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I think only about 43 this June. Scaled back about 75 tourneys due to rough times in the oil patch this year.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Care to share? I know of the Pescado Grande. There aren't many listed on the speadsheet on the other thread.


----------



## EdelOutdoors (Apr 18, 2016)

The Redfish Rodeo Uncorked will be in Port O'Connor at Hooper's Bar & Grille June 9 - 11. This is a all womens tournament.


----------



## cmayer (May 15, 2014)

*Pescado Grande*

The Pescado Grande In on June 24 &25, it benefits The Harbor Children's Alliance & Victim Center, a small tournament, but a good one It is well ran.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

is june the annual shark tournament? i always forget, not that i've ever really had a need to know


----------

